# Pitts S-2A or S-2E flight manual



## PittsS2E (Sep 16, 2010)

If somebody has a flight manual for S-2A or E in pdf. or similar format I would be happy to have it for evening reading  At this moment I have S-2B and S-2C manuals, so it would be nice to have all 2-series manuals. Â


----------

